# Looking for SAR pilots



## DavidAkin (5 Dec 2006)

If my sources are right, the federal cabinet will shortly sign off on the approvals to proceed with purchasing new fixed wing SAR aircraft.

I'm kind of interested in talking to some SAR pilots and SARTechs about the three leading candidates to replace the Buffalos. 

I'd sure appreciate hearing from anyone out  at COMOX or retired from this service who might have some opinions on the suitability for SAR missions of the C-27J, the C-295 or the Dash-8.

And I promise a shiny gold star to anyone who's actually flown any two of these aircraft.

I'm not looking to shine a spotlight on any individual (unless you want me too, of course) and am happy to respect any wishes for confidentiality.  You'll be helping one of those "idiot reporters" try to sound like he knows what he's talking about.

Thanks for the indulgence.


----------



## George Wallace (5 Dec 2006)

We have had some discussion on these aircraft in the past.  Perhaps there is some info in those Topics?


----------



## old man neri (5 Dec 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23889.0.html

Found that one in the FAQ.


----------



## DavidAkin (5 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the pointers guys. I realize some journalists show up here from time to time and don't bother to use the excellent, A-1, top-notch search/find functions at Army.ca but, honest, I ain't one of them.  I have availed myself already of some of the resources you pointed me at.

What I've got -- and the reason I've posted this request -- are some very specific questions for SAR pilots and SARTechs, some of which involve some 'what if' scenarios based on the kinds of missions they fly and based on some information I've recently had the chance to acquire.

Hate to be so secretive but I'm sure there are some on this board who represent a variety of military, government, business and other interests and, as a result, I'd rather they didn't, erm, interrupt my line of inquiry just yet ..


----------



## Rigger (6 Dec 2006)

David
While not a pilot or a SAR tech on the Buff I am a FE on it. The last word we got  (last summer) was to keep mum on our opinions on what we thought was the best A/C to replace the Buff. From a personal point of view I would like an A/C that I can stand up right in and move heavy objects around with out breaking my back. A ramp would be nice for those extra large patients we seemed to always get tasked to move from point A to B. The Buffalo is going to be a hard A/C to replace the way we operate in the mountains out here, any A/C we get is not going to have the same capability it has down low in the rocks. What we lose in mountain ops will be gained in dash speed, loiter time, pressurization, reliability (I hope) and crew comfort.


----------

